# Oppo analog out?



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thinking about connecting the multi channel audio outputs from my Oppo-103 to the analog inputs on my Denon 4311ci! In the owners manual of the Oppo it states that I might need to use the speaker setup, in the Oppo, as the receiver probably will not use the speaker set up of the receiver! Or should I just stick with HDMI input? Was wondering will I get better sound out of the Oppo using the analog outs especially when playing SACDs!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With SACDs it "may" give slightly better results but because you bypass all processing including audyssey in the Denon it's likely that what you hear out the speakers may not be to your liking. As it will be like running pure/direct.


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

In my system I moved away from using the analog outs for the very reason it bypass the room eq. If you have the eq engaged then you may well see a drop in quality rather than gain anything.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

And running Analog "can" introduce noise into the system, that doesn't happen when you transmitting in Bitstream ala HDMI


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I run analog out from my oppo and I do not get any noise from it. If you have your AVR's manual speaker settings set properly or you setup the Oppos audio processing then when you switch to analog or 7.1 multi channel in on your AVR the only thing it lacks is the audyssey processing. I happen to like the sound for SACD and cd through the analog connections. For movies though I always revert to HDMI. Don't ask me why I do it that way but I do. Just one of those things.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't hurt to try and yes use the setup in the Oppo for distance and bass mgnt.


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

hi guys. I was just wondering , i need some help with my oppo 103. Ive got my oppo hooked up to my denon amp using its hdmi 1 input to the bd input on the denon. Ive done it this way because i dont have a 3d tv. 
Do you guys think that i would benefit in sound and video if i hooked up hdmi1 to the tv and hdmi2 to the bd input on the denon.
Or should i just leave it the way it is.
your help is appreciated. thankyou.....


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

That's the way I have mine connected and I do see a slight improvement in the video! On the Oppo, HDMI 1ouput uses the Marvel Video Processor!


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oops, sorry. Didn't read that right! I have the players HDMI #1 output connected to HDMI #2 on my TV!


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

Thankyou Roger. 

I got it all sorted out. I just took my hdmi from the day input on my denon amp and connected it to the hdmi on the back of the oppo. Press input select on the remote and select hdmi back and worked perfect.


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry I meant dvr input


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Why the DVR input as opposed to the BD input?


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

Tonto 

My oppo is connected to my denon via the bd input. Also my dvr is connected to the denon as well, via the dvr input. But I wanted the dvr to benefit from the oppos video processor. So I took the hdmi cable from the dvr input and plugged it in the back of the oppo hdmi out. So now I'm using the oppo for all video processing while still getting audio through my denon. 

I hope I didn't confuse you. I probably would be .


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey HTS friends.

I am currently running a Samsung Blu-ray player on analog and looking to buy an Oppo 103d. Now regarding analog out, if I set my AVR (Onkyo 906) bass management to 60hz for the towers, is it really crossing the signal to the mains at 60hz or does analog bypass even that? I tried 60hz vs 80hz and it sounds different on the LFE. 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your using the multi channel analog inputs yes they bypass all internal crossover settings of the receiver. You need to use the crossovers in the BluRay player.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I most always use the 7.1 analog on my Oppo and the bass managment and balance settings on my Outlaw 990 processor. The results are great. I did run into a lip sync problem when using the 7.1 analog in combination with the HDMI video, so I use the OPPO's component video out which solves the problem. With the Oppo's excellent video processing, this doesn't degrade the picture quality in any way that I can detect.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey thanks guys for your answers. It clears a few things up, one of which is I got to get me an Oppo 103. I am currently completing my HT system and have spent nearly 20K on the thing, still running a $120 Sammy. I love my little Blu-ray player but the Oppo is the thing to get. BTW is it worth it to get the 105 over the 103 for analog 7.1 sound or is the sonic improvement only marginal for that hugely added cost?

Lotta fun, lotta fun. :sn:


----------

